# Zebra finch moving chucking eggs out of nest!!! help!!!



## andy20146

My female hen zebra finch and sometimes my male finch keep on chucking the eggs that are laid out of the nest and on to the floor?

I've been reading up alot about this, and I'm pretty convinced that they are not doing it delibratley I think its because he keeps pulling the nest material out and then the egg goes with it... but then again I cant be sure so thats why I'm posting this thread.

Help!


----------



## ric0898

do you have more than one male in with the female ????

if so it could be possible that the males throwing them out to keep her breeding they tend to do this at times 

survival of the fittest etc :2thumb:


----------



## andy20146

no not at the moment i just have a male and female. could that still be the reason he/she is doing this? 
it's really frustrating because she's laying about two eggs per day now and every time I look they are always on the floor of the cage.
Thanks for your reply by the way.


----------



## adamntitch

andy20146 said:


> no not at the moment i just have a male and female. could that still be the reason he/she is doing this?
> it's really frustrating because she's laying about two eggs per day now and every time I look they are always on the floor of the cage.
> Thanks for your reply by the way.


 
are you sure of the sexs as most if not all birds can only lay one egg aday


----------



## Pleco07

what sort of nests are you using?


----------



## andy20146

yes i am 100% sure i have one female and one male


----------



## andy20146

I'm using nesting material brought from the pet shop at the minute.


----------



## ric0898

i keep more canary's than finches but they do a similar thing to keep breeding the males tend to either throw the eggs or make the female lose interest 

but also if the eggs are infertile then maybe thats y there throwing them out canary's lose interest after a few days if there infertile 

and in breeding season they can lay consistently mine lays eggs between 4 and 10 sits on them for 2 weeks until they hatch then she lays another lot before the others have fledged hope this is some help :2thumb:


----------



## ric0898

oh and try and get them some little nesting boxes the wicker type tht go inside the cage that may help stop them throwing them out


----------



## adamntitch

still dont see how she is laying 2 eggs a day unless your missing an egg when counting


----------



## andy20146

adamntitch said:


> still dont see how she is laying 2 eggs a day unless your missing an egg when counting


I went to the cage by around 08:30 in the morning and there was no eggs visible. by around 11 an egg appeared and at around 4 another one appeared. they must of hid it well!!


----------



## Pimperella

Stick some photos up. To be honest it sounds like you have 2 hens. Both trying to use the same nest. Hence the chucking eggs out.


----------



## andy20146

I will put some photos up, but i guarantee I have a male and a female


----------



## pigglywiggly

i think you have 2 hens if you have 2 eggs a day.

( or you`ve got an amazing new laying strain of zebra that makes eggs in half the time of a normal one ) 

can you post pictures of them up, i think if you put an extra nest boxes in they`ll claim their own and it`ll stop happening.


----------



## andy20146

I have two nest boxes up, one wicca and there over night box which they like to lay in aswell which I have just took out because the cock seemed to pull the nesting material out easily, the wicca box was put in to prevent him from doing this even though, if you know anything about zebra finches, the cock is a compulsive nest builder, even when eggs are laid he is still building the nest which results in him putting the material on top of the eggs or when he is still building it pulls the material out and ends up, again, pulling the nest out - burying them. I can guarantee I have a cock and a hen that is not in question.
I just want to know his motive behind doing this.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Pimperella

andy20146 said:


> I have two nest boxes up, one wicca and there over night box which they like to lay in aswell which I have just took out because the cock seemed to pull the nesting material out easily, the wicca box was put in to prevent him from doing this even though, if you know anything about zebra finches, the cock is a compulsive nest builder, even when eggs are laid he is still building the nest which results in him putting the material on top of the eggs or when he is still building it pulls the material out and ends up, again, pulling the nest out - burying them. I can guarantee I have a cock and a hen that is not in question.
> I just want to know his motive behind doing this.
> Thanks for your reply.


I'll hold fire on sex of them until I see photos lol

And yes, I know a lot about Zebra Finches. I bred them for years from the age of 11. (almost 34 now) Once I have my Aviaries back up, I have promised my hubby he can have a flock of them. He loves the noise they make. 

I've known many a long standing breeder get sexes wrong. Specially in whites and pieds. 
I got a quad of Chinese painted quails a couple of weeks ago. They were given to me so wasn't really bothered about what sex they were. 1 'hen' was being bullied he said. Yup, that's because it was 2 hens and 2 cocks and the bigger cock was bullying the other. I saw instantly that it was male. It's a silver but it has the flipping neck markings lol Just faint, but it's obvious it male lol


----------

